# Tool Help



## apple320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope that it is ok to post this here but I need some help.
This machine came to me that other day and I need some help in finding out just what it is. 
So if you have seen anything like it please let me know.

Chris
Headstock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It has a collet on the headstock and the carriage has a hand wheel as well it slides real easy towards the headstock
There is no tail stock just a bunch of attachments on the carriage.
No marking of any kind but it is about 200lbs so it's solid.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you have a picture that shows the whole thing?  Hard to make out what it is with a few close ups.

AK


----------



## apple320 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like it may be reducing the OD, threading and drilling at the same time ... 

Seems specific to a certain task.


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw that for sale on Kijiji a few days ago!
Thought about calling the guy but never got round to it because i was not sure what it was!
His picture was not the greatest...

Looks pretty neat though!
To me it looks like a second operation lathe with rear mounted cut off tool??

Have fun wit it!

Andrew


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like some type of jobbers lathe set up for one particular task and in this case, make short pieces of tube stock.


----------



## okiebugg (Jul 30, 2011)

ohiococonut said:


> It looks like some type of jobbers lathe set up for one particular task and in this case, make short pieces of tube stock.


 
Maybe a metal lathe with a specific purpose. End drilling and milling diameter?? I see a whole lot of cheap bushings being made


----------

